# Al-Qaeda/Taliban/other Islamist terrorists vs. the Medellin/Los Zetas/Sinaloa Cartel



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

1) Who would win in a street-level fight without prep?

2) Who would win in a street-level fight with prep?

3) Who would win in an all-out war without prep?

4) Who would win in an all-out war with prep? 

5) Which side is more trained and have superior skill/equipment? 

6) Which side is more evil, cruel, and dangerous to the world? And who has done more dastardly things on a world-wide scale? 

7) Who do you hate more personally? 

8) Osama Bin Laden vs. Pablo Escobar in an evil contest.

Bonus: The Soviet/Russian Mafia, KGB, and Spetsnaz fights both sides.

(I think Team 1 should win... not that i support them though)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 31, 2011)

los zetas alone has enough firepower to match al queda 
plus they are ex military from what I've heard so they have at least proper training


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

^ Bin Laden and the Al-Qaeda have been trained by the CIA IIRC. And they said that bin laden is ex-special forces... i've been reading a "Mexican Drug Cartel vs. Al-Qaeda" thread on this site called BodyBuilding.Com.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2011)

Asassin said:


> ^ Bin Laden and the Al-Qaeda have been trained by the CIA IIRC. And they said that bin laden is ex-special forces... i've been reading a "Mexican Drug Cartel vs. Al-Qaeda" thread on this site called BodyBuilding.Com.



Should take off that tin foil hat.

But the middle easterners have far superior fire power at their disposal anyway.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought just a handful of the cartel members were ex-military, the rest are just grunts.


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Should take off that tin foil hat.
> 
> But the middle easterners have far superior fire power at their disposal anyway.



what tin foil hat? i don't get why everyone uses that term.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2011)

Asassin said:


> what tin foil hat? i don't get why everyone uses that term.



Tin foil hat is normal use for anyone who uses conspiracy theories in arguments such as CIA connection with Bin Laden and him being ex special forces. These are things that can make sense but are un proven. 

I for one just go with the guy was just a sick bastard in the head. He was military train and thats about it.


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Tin foil hat is normal use for anyone who uses conspiracy theories in arguments such as CIA connection with Bin Laden and him being ex special forces. These are things that can make sense but are un proven.
> 
> I for one just go with the guy was just a sick bastard in the head. He was military train and thats about it.



yeah i agree that team 1 has the superior firepower, but i just wanted to see what the OBD would say for this thread.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 31, 2011)

superior firepower? los zeta alone can afford to buy a jumbo jet if they wanted to


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2011)

projectcapsule said:


> superior firepower? los zeta alone can afford to buy a jumbo jet if they wanted to



And Al queda has anti air launchers and various russian military weapons at their disposal.


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

^ And Afghan Mujahideen fought against the Soviet Spetsnaz.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 31, 2011)

what I mean is that their money supply is ridiculous
they could even bribe some of the al queda


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2011)

projectcapsule said:


> what I mean is that their money supply is ridiculous
> they could even bribe some of the al queda



Only way they can win is fight real dirtier with under hand tactics than team 1. They don't have the manpower nor the fighting spirit of Middle easterners these guys have been at war since the dawn of civilization.


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Dec 31, 2011)

Actually, Middle Eastern terrorist have at leats access to firepower beyond what any latinamerican cartel.
They are trained, and because they're extremist, willing to die for it's cause, something that cartels jusst don't.
Besides, the cartels are normal thugs without any special traiment whatsoever, only a handful of them are trained.


----------



## Island (Dec 31, 2011)

projectcapsule said:


> they could even bribe some of the al queda


> We kill because God tells us to.
> Our organization is declared a global jihad.
> We have the Shahada on our flag.
> Lets stop what we're doing because someone paid us a million dollars.

Wat.


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

I wonder how the Cali Cartel would stack up in this thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2011)

this thread makes me feel funny


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 31, 2011)

Sinaloa Cartel? You mean the Cartel run by the guy that is a lesser Pablo Escobar and the druglord to come closer to this legend?

I really dont see how Al Qaeda can win this team.

Put all of them together would equal........ wait what?

Medellin Cartel? You mean you are actually putting Al Qaeda against THE Pablo Escobar? and top of that teamed up with a lesser version of himself plus other cartels?

How is Al Qaeda supposed to win?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2011)

Remember it is not just Al qaeda in this , its also other Islamic terrorist which also includes those in africa am I right and we all know dangerous those mofos are.


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, the Al-Qaeda are teamed up with the Taliban and ALL other islamist terrorist groups right now in the Middle-East and Africa. 

And about time Orochibuto showed up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm sensing a subject that should not be opened.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 31, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Remember it is not just Al qaeda in this , its also other Islamic terrorist which also includes those in africa am I right and we all know dangerous those mofos are.



I know, but I dont seeing winning it, fuck Russian Mafia had a better chance and they still lost.

Escobar almost soloed a country, El Chapo is basically a lesser version of him, then add Zetas and other groups and the other guys doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I know, but I dont seeing winning it, fuck Russian Mafia had a better chance and they still lost.
> 
> Escobar almost soloed a country, El Chapo is basically a lesser version of him, then add Zetas and other groups and the other guys doesnt stand a chance.



Since when did Russian Mafia lost?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 31, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Since when did Russian Mafia lost?



I made a thread a long time ago pitting Russian Mafia and other mafia against Pablo Escobar and they lost.


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I made a thread a long time ago pitting Russian Mafia and other mafia against Pablo Escobar and they lost.



meh... I think the Russian Mafia would have steamrolled them (as would the Chinese Triad), despite what your last thread may have said (and i noticed it was you who made of the most arguments in the favor of pablo escobar). 

How about Pablo Escobar against the Somali Pirates, eh?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 31, 2011)

Asassin said:


> meh... I think the Russian Mafia would have steamrolled them (as would the Chinese Triad), despite what your last thread may have said (and i noticed it was you who made of the most arguments in the favor of pablo escobar).
> 
> How about Pablo Escobar against the Somali Pirates, eh?



I dont know mucha bout the Somali Pirates, so I cant really say.


----------



## Solrac (Dec 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont know mucha bout the Somali Pirates, so I cant really say.



Oh but you'd be quite disappointed to know that on Deadliest Warrior... oh I won't say it right now... just cause it's new year's eve and i'm feeling nice... and i'll let you find out on your own.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I know, but I dont seeing winning it, fuck Russian Mafia had a better chance and they still lost.
> 
> Escobar almost soloed a country, El Chapo is basically a lesser version of him, then add Zetas and other groups and the other guys doesnt stand a chance.



First Happy new years everyone

secondly the thing how I measure this is like this. Realistically if the U.S focus all their war efforts towards the drug war we can wipe all current cartels off the face of the earth more easily than the war on terror. 

Another reason you drop 1 radical Islamic general from africa with lets say 10000 of his troops  into any one of those cartel territory and you see how much of a pansie the Islamic general will make Escobar look like. 

These men fight soldiers for a living and not only just victimize the population unlike their cartel counterparts. They come from more hardship and have nothing to lose here.


----------



## Stermor (Jan 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> First Happy new years everyone
> 
> secondly the thing how I measure this is like this. Realistically if the U.S focus all their war efforts towards the drug war we can wipe all current cartels off the face of the earth more easily than the war on terror.
> 
> ...



the full u.s forces can wipe out anything on the planet.. it just a matter of how much casualty's(innocent) you want.. 
cartels are a bit more open about there operation then terrorists.. which makes them easier targets if you drop that many recourses on them.. 

but cartels have much better infrastructure to wage war.. terrorists are mostly used for guerilla tactics but open warfare they will not stand a chance at all.. 

also cartels are more used to control the population.. if you drop islamatic soldiers somewhere they would not be able to effectivly control the population as well as cartels. 

personally i would go with cartels


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 1, 2012)

Stermor said:


> the full u.s forces can wipe out anything on the planet.. it just a matter of how much casualty's(innocent) you want..
> cartels are a bit more open about there operation then terrorists.. which makes them easier targets if you drop that many recourses on them..
> 
> but cartels have much better infrastructure to wage war.. terrorists are mostly used for guerilla tactics but open warfare they will not stand a chance at all..
> ...


Terrorist is an Ideal something that will never be wipe out this is why they have been at war for so many decades. Cartels to put it simple is a Company they got way more to lose . Thats where they will suffer in this battle. They can't intimidate team 1 or put any fear in them in no shape or form, however team 1 can inject heavy dosage of fear in them if say Mr. Hefe has a near death experience with a suicide bomber. 

ALso the point I was trying to make is that those guys won't control the population , these men are a walking genocide squad thats all they need to do. SUre cartels may can afford massive fire power  , so can the U.S, but these terrorist know how to hold their own .


Like the saying goes you don't mess around with middle easterners.


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 1, 2012)

No matter how this goes, we win.


----------



## Solrac (Jan 1, 2012)

Mujahideen Martial Arts

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKYfCtT44B4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 2, 2012)

Stermor said:


> also cartels are more used to control the population.. if you drop islamatic soldiers somewhere they would not be able to effectivly control the population as well as cartels.



Say hi to Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia and all those other shitholes in the middle east.

I'd say the Islamics are as good if not better at controlling populations than the cartels.

imo the side that has been able to put up resistance against American occupation for more than a decade >>> the cartels. As despicable as they are the Islamists really are tough.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> First Happy new years everyone
> 
> secondly the thing how I measure this is like this. Realistically if the U.S focus all their war efforts towards the drug war we can wipe all current cartels off the face of the earth more easily than the war on terror.
> 
> ...



Dude, the point is that Escobar was not only fighting a country, he was soloing it. Terrorists work on hit and run, they are not that numerous, Escobar's army was soloing a modern state. The terrorists last so long in part because they are supported by some states or have ties to other groups and have help.

Escobar was soloing a modern country without any help at all but his cartel. Now its not only him but a lesser version of himself + other cartels.



Stermor said:


> the full u.s forces can wipe out anything on the planet..



I really hope this doesnt mean you think the U.S. could solo the world


----------



## Solrac (Jan 2, 2012)

pikachuwei said:


> Say hi to Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia and all those other shitholes in the middle east.
> 
> I'd say the Islamics are as good if not better at controlling populations than the cartels.
> 
> imo the side that has been able to put up resistance against American occupation for more than a decade >>> the cartels. As despicable as they are the Islamists really are tough.



Somalia?

that reminds of the medellin cartel vs. somali pirates episode on deadliest warrior (Yeah it's inaccurate as hell, but I only brought it just for the lulz...)


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 2, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Dude, the point is that Escobar was not only fighting a country, he was soloing it. Terrorists work on hit and run, they are not that numerous, Escobar's army was soloing a modern state. The terrorists last so long in part because they are supported by some states or have ties to other groups and have help.
> 
> Escobar was soloing a modern country without any help at all but his cartel. Now its not only him but a lesser version of himself + other cartels.
> 
> ...


Escobar wasn't soloing a modern state by any conventional means like whooping their ass in a battle or something.

Besides he wasn't even in full control, besides the government the Cali cartel was giving him hell for most of his life.


Asassin said:


> Somalia?
> 
> that reminds of the medellin cartel vs. somali pirates episode on deadliest warrior (Yeah it's inaccurate as hell, but I only brought it just for the lulz...)



Islamists run much of Somalia, thats why it's the shittiest country in the world.


----------



## Solrac (Jan 2, 2012)

pikachuwei said:


> Islamists run much of Somalia, thats why it's the shittiest country in the world.



did you see the episode btw? who were you rooting for?


----------



## Forces (Jan 3, 2012)

Tell me one islamist terrorist ( even though that makes no sense since islamist means pacifist ) but if you mean about the belief, tell me just one. Otherwise the Medellin/Los Zetas/Sinaloa Cartel win without fighting.


----------



## Stermor (Jan 3, 2012)

I really hope this doesnt mean you think the U.S. could solo the world [/QUOTE]

nah i was more impliying enough nukes would solve most wars.. just that it would cause others.. is the next question.. 

what i ment with controlling the population.. is that terrorists orgizations recruit people becuase of religious beliefs.. something that has been in place for centuries.. they then corrupt those believes to make them very loyal warriors.. 

but without widespread religion terrorist can't easily recruit people.. people just think they are stupid if you say go blow yourself up for some god.. 

cartels don't have that problem.. they are not bound by religion.. they can operate based on human greed, fear and alot of dirty tricks.. which means they have  it way way more easy recruiting new soldiers.. 

in the end cartels win because of this.. at some point terrorist will be out of people.. cartels will never be.. just becuase terrorist can't spread religion..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Tell me one islamist terrorist ( even though that makes no sense since islamist means pacifist ) but if you mean about the belief, tell me just one. Otherwise the Medellin/Los Zetas/Sinaloa Cartel win without fighting.


You know the reason why they are fighting is over difference of religion


----------



## Forces (Jan 3, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You know the reason why they are fighting is over difference of religion



Islam isn't a religion. It's a deen. Anyone who refuses to accept that fact  is likely not islamist. And terrorists are definitely not islamists. Al-Qaedas, Talibanis etc... are crazy Wahabbis. Wahabbi is believing in some bullshit called hadith which is neither authentic nor has authority, and is what corrupted the Deen of Islam, and the reason very few people know about the true Islam. You can come to the Debate section, there's a thread Islam terrorism perfect marriage. This is the OBD. Let's not go off-topic even more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Islam isn't a religion. It's a deen. Anyone who refuses to accept that fact  is likely not islamist. And terrorists are definitely not islamists. Al-Qaedas, Talibanis etc... are crazy Wahabbis. Wahabbi is believing in some bullshit called hadith which is neither authentic nor has authority, and is what corrupted the Deen of Islam, and the reason very few people know about the true Islam. You can come to the Debate section, there's a thread Islam terrorism perfect marriage. This is the OBD. Let's not go off-topic even more.



Your speaking from the reality of what it is but that is what they classify themselves to be following the doctrine of the local religion to gather support . 




Stermor said:


> I really hope this doesnt mean you think the U.S. could solo the world



nah i was more impliying enough nukes would solve most wars.. just that it would cause others.. is the next question.. 

what i ment with controlling the population.. is that terrorists orgizations recruit people becuase of religious beliefs.. something that has been in place for centuries.. they then corrupt those believes to make them very loyal warriors.. 

but without widespread religion terrorist can't easily recruit people.. people just think they are stupid if you say go blow yourself up for some god.. 

cartels don't have that problem.. they are not bound by religion.. they can operate based on human greed, fear and alot of dirty tricks.. which means they have  it way way more easy recruiting new soldiers.. 

in the end cartels win because of this.. at some point terrorist will be out of people.. cartels will never be.. just becuase terrorist can't spread religion..[/QUOTE]

Cartel men are also ordinary men who are afraid of death, something terrorist will not likely share as they will fight to the last man. I guarantee if 1 set of cartels see another cartel be wipe out the men will be very hesitant to even approach who did that.
This is why cartels only install fear in the weak , and they don't come to the U.S with this "take this bribe or die" attitude with high up politicians, because no matter how badass a drug lord may think he is if he slip up he know he be dead the following week. Terrorist on the other hand do not give a damn if they die for doing X action.


----------



## Distracted (Jan 3, 2012)

There are way too many posts here that are offensive, spam or just WAY off topic.


----------

